# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] External link

## peteshir

I am creating a silverlight 3 app and I need to put a button on my page that when clicked will go to a link outside my app.

Does anyone know how to do this.

----------


## RobDog888

Use a Hyperlink button



```
<HyperlinkButton 
        Content="External Link" 
        NavigateUri="http://www.vbforums.com/"
        TargetName="_blank" />
```

Change the Target to "_self" to have it open in the same window otherwise as is for a new window.[/color]

----------


## peteshir

Thanks. Worked well.

----------

